# SUP Sale! End of Season Liquidation!



## softsideup (Mar 24, 2015)

The following demo boards are for sale to make room for new gear:

2014 NRS Earl 4 - $750
2015 NRS Earl 4 - $850
2015 NRS Earl 6 - $950
2015 NRS Baron 4 - $850
Boardworks / Badfish MCIT 9' - yellow - $850
Jackson SUPerCharger - blue - $650
C4 Waterman 12'6" touring / racing iSUP - $650
Pics are on the Swap page. Call or e-mail for info.

Kim


----------



## softsideup (Mar 24, 2015)

Still have boards left! Here is the current list and prices:

The following demo boards are for sale to make room for new gear:

2015 NRS Earl 4 - $800
2015 NRS Earl 6 - $900
2015 NRS Baron 4 - $850
Boardworks / Badfish MCIT 9' - yellow - $850
Jackson SUPerCharger - blue - $650
C4 Waterman 12'6" touring / racing iSUP - $650
Pics are on the Swap page. Call or e-mail for info.

Kim


----------

